
Show HN: Guestboard – If Slack and Facebook Events Had a Baby - hamslamwich
Hey HN!<p>Guestboard (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;guestboard.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;guestboard.co</a>) is something we&#x27;ve been working on for the last year or so, and are excited to be sharing it with you all.<p>Guestboard keeps all your big group events under one roof, and includes a growing number of optional widgets to help your event, currently:<p>• A Central message board (forum)<p>• Shared resources (to post important links like GDocs, lineup posters, etc)<p>• Airbnb map<p>• Timeline&#x2F;Schedule<p>• Interactive checklist (my favorite)<p>• Parter Deals (so you can save money on goods and services related to your specific event type)<p>Important note: We know, and an iOS AND Android app is currently cooking in the background. :)<p>------<p>A little backstory, for those who want to read more:<p>Out of personal frustration, we began with the mission of  allowing WEDDING GUESTS to see who else is going, and be able to plan carpools, share flight deals, and more. (b&#x2F;c weddings are stupid expensive for the guests, too)<p>But we quickly saw that our beta users were using it for OTHER group events that required a bit more organization rather than &quot;just showing up&quot;..<p>..events like bachelor&#x2F;bachelorette parties, camping for a music festival, group vacations, and small retreats&#x2F;conferences.<p>As a couple of 30-year-olds, we remember how FB events USED to be used - a place to invite and plan events with your real friends. But FB events has quickly become a mess of invitations from local businesses trying to drum up ticket sales.<p>Meetup.com didn&#x27;t make sense, eventbrite.com seemed more appropriate for charging admission, and ultimately, we saw a general shift to reverting back to massive email chains or group texts..<p>.And we hate 20-person group texts.<p>There&#x27;s still much to do, but really looking forward to your feedback and thoughts. Cheers!
======
sna1l
Product looks nice and as someone getting married & having a bachelor party
this is a big pain point.

Didn't see any mention about how the data would be used though. Will my data
be mined/sold?

Also, I didn't see any ability to add a poll and that is a pretty key feature
of FB events for things like bachelor parties etc.

~~~
hamslamwich
Appreciate it!

>Will my data be mined/sold?

Absolutely not. We'll be monetizing by charging a small amount for more
powerful upcoming widgets, as well as our deals partners– which we've chosen
to be as un-obtrusive as possible by keeping them only within the Deals view.

Completely agree on the polls - and it's on the short-term roadmap :)

------
bananatrees
So i’m usually the one in our group of friends who makes spreadsheets for
festivals and stuff, and this looks super useful – congrats!

Right now we use Groupme, which is a fine group messenger, but I think I would
push for switching to this – mainly for keeping everything is in one place,
but can you explain how the checklist works? Sounds interesting

Agree that polls are a needed feature--!!

------
verdverm
Two of my least favorite products had a baby... Can Atlassian be the God
parents and Amazon the registry?

~~~
hamslamwich
And TaskRabbit for the circumcision! You got it!

but yes, point taken :)

------
walletfied
Used this for a bachelor party. Slick product and much less cumbersome than
Slack for our non-tech / industry friends. I just wish it would have helped us
keep the groom alive...maybe something to add to the product roadmap?

------
jppope
Nice product launch. Damn shame that it wasn't 1 year ago when I was getting
married!

